# Mason's Patent Nov 30th 1858 with Roman Numeral Base



## Psrumors (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't find this one in The Red Book so hoping someone can point me to the correct #. It has the Roman Numeral XIII on the base and the embossing on the jar is very light, to the point the H can't hardly be read and the 1858 can barely be felt. It is a light green in color. TIA


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 5, 2015)

Probably just a 1787 by a glass company that used Roman numerals on their jars. Even Ball used these numbers and were famous for using molds until they barely made an embossing at all, completely worn out.


----------



## Psrumors (Jan 5, 2015)

10-4 Thanks!


----------

